# Where did you get your rat?



## grneagle (Aug 6, 2007)

Did you get your rat from a pet store,a hobby breeder,friend,rescue, or breeder?


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I have three:

Melon - She was brought in to the SPCA (I worked there for a couple years) and I thought she was awesome.

Kiwi - She was part of an "Oops" litter that happened to the little sister of a girl I work with. She got two from a shelter and they were inaccurately sexed and they realized it too late. 

Barry - A little boy came into the hospital I work in with his dog and I happened to have Melon with me. He mentioned that he wanted a rat sooo bad... and then about a week later he showed up to the hospital on his bicycle with a little blue rex in a box. Apparently, he took it upon himself to go to the local pet store and buy a rat. His mom freaked out and told him that she was going to "let it go." He came to the hospital and asked me to take the rat. So, I did.


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

[align=center]I got both of mine from a breeder.[/align]


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Well my first pair of males were feeders from local pet store my first year of highschool. About a month or so after my eldest passed away almost 3 1/2 years later, my BF got me my next pair of boys at Petsmart on a whim. After quite a few vet visits and scares, I still think they were worth it; however I plan on getting any future babies from breeders.


----------



## cocorat316 (Aug 9, 2007)

mine where from craigs list xD


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

Hahahahaha Petsmart.Ollllddd school.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah I know...I didnt exspect to be getting more rats after my first pair passed away, but my BF surprised me! Turned out of course that they only had one rattie there at the time, and me being a sucker like that had to save the poor babe. About a month later I got a cagemate. lol


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Chester & Stewie - from someone who couldn't care for them anymore

Tuck - Pet Smart impulse buy

Nibbles - from "oops" litter in Canada [or so they said, I've been told otherwise since]

Nougat, Sirius, Orion, Splash, Snickers, Rodent, **** & Atari - from Huron Valley Rat Rescue 

Lilly - surrender to our rescue


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

I keep aquariums so I visit the local pet store a lot for food and what not. One night I had a dream that I got a pet rat and it would sit on my shoulder. I never owned a rat before but this dream felt so real to me. The next day I felt warmth on my shoulder like a rat was sitting there. I google some pet rat pics and care. I really wasn't planning on getting one but I kept thinking about rats. And I felt the warmth on my shoulder all day. That night I dreamed about owning a rat again. I just kinda ignored it. I knew my parents would freak at the idea. Plus I had no reason to go to the pet store because I had just been a few days ago. Then I was watching my fish and my black moor ,who is always trying to get the other fish to lay eggs, had some how managed to rip his fin on something. I think another fish turned on him after he sexually assaulted them. So I went to the store to get some meads to provent any sickness. I wound up looking at the rats. I held one and it was instant love. He cuddled right up to me, kissing me and snuggling up. Staring right into my face. Then the woman who worked there asked me if I owned a snake. Thats when I realized I was holding a feeder. I looked at his whiskered face staring at me. He cuddled in to me and started kissing me again. Then he went in side my hoodie pouch. I had to get him. How could I not. This little creature seemed so attached to me already. How could I let him get eaten. He popped out of my hoodie and lifted his hands to be held I picked him up and he scampered up to my shoulder. It felt just like my dream. I got him. I think it was truly ment to be.
After a few days I noticed he was sneezing. I googled it and found out that thats a bad sign. I took him to the vet I used to take my guinea pig who had alopecia. She said he was very, very sick. He also had fleas and a tape worm. He was really close to death. He seemed week. I would wake up around 5AM and hold him till around 10-11(when my mom would wake up). He would cuddle up to me and sleep. He allways would want me to hold him. He used to be scared of a lot of things. If a trash bag rustled he would run to me. If some one sneezed he would run to me. For pretty much any loud sound or a falling object he would run to me.
Now he is fat(hes on a diet), spoiled, and well loved.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Aww Jesssu sounds like you are that rats angel <3

Joshu (first rat): Tiny little feeder rat my dad brought over to keep in ac while he was visiting. He had just brought a whole bunch from a herp show ): Joshu called to me in that tiny tub and I couldn't let him go. My only regret is not getting one of his brothers as well.

Bastian and Odin: feeder rats from pet store
Bert: Sold as a pet rat from Uncle Bills  (never going there again)
Morgan and Hobbes: rehomed rats now have a forever mom!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

we got ginger and loco from p & k pets.
soot and ash came from pets paradise.
meggsy belonged to one of beckoned's friends and as this girl has a toddler, she decided that she could no longer give meggsy the attention she deserves. the friend was going to give meggsy back to her mother, but beckoned convinced her that meggsy would be better off with me and the other ratties. 
now all five live happily together in one big cage


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Dwarfie, Squee and Polka were from a *breeder*. 

Widdershins, Nigel, Peri, Hazel, Fergie, Emma, Russia, Faroe, and Maddie were from a *rescue*.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The first four were from a pet store... the last two are from Capital City Rat Rescue.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

Penny and Ostrich from a petstore

and 

avacado, teto, arrow, leela, and cosmia from "oops" litter


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

Paper Clip and Jersey Devil are from a breeder, and if I get any more I plan to go back to the same breeder, these boys are perfect in every way!

Emy


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Two of my rats are from Petco - Jellybean and Sakura (who was my sister's until a few days ago)

Coconut I adopted from the humane society

I found Rokk on craigslist while I was looking for a cage


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

i have four right now:

skunk, my older girl, is from petco, but not like you'd think... i went in there for something unrelated, and ended up talking to an employee about rats. she told me they had two rats in the back, two females who had been "returned" to petco after probably a year with the owner, because one (squirrel, skunk's companion at the time) was a terrible biter. i took them both home.

olive, matilda, and clementine are about four months old now. olive and matilda are sisters from an "oops" litter my little sister's friend had. it's unfortunate, this twelve-year-old girl got two rats, which became 29 rats very quickly, and her mom made her keep them all in aquariums in her little bedroom. i decided to take two, to maybe help both the rats and the kid.

about a week after i got the two little girls, a call came from a friend saying her stepsister's friend had an "oops" litter of rats, and one little female remained. my friend, of course, thought to call me, and clementine soon arrived on my doorstep.

mostly i don't go looking for pets, but they all seem to find me.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

JESSU said:


> I think another fish turned on him after he sexually assaulted them.


LMAO!!!
Lulu and Piggle came from a petstore,.
O.P. came from a guy who was going to either "let it go" or "shoot it" with a paintball gun...

Andddd in 6 days I get my 3 new girls from the SPCA!
A black hooded dumbo (the mother)
A grey self dumbo (a baby)
and a beige hooded dumbo (another baby)
I'm very very very extremely anxious!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Dilly - CL at 3 wks old, about to be set "free"
Valora & Vesta - adopted from local HS as friends for Brie
Kamali & Kyrie - 16 hour rat train from another province as these sweeties couldn't find homes locally.
Aura & her 4 girls (Prima, Terra, Zuri and Lucine), Bronwen, and Brie - all from same high risk shelter, about to be euthanized, except Brie who had an abscessed throat.
Faline & Dolci - about to be pts at shelter due to overcrowding
Asha & Adia - helped someone rehome 10 rats, these 2 were leftovers no one wanted, so I kept them.
Angel, Megan, Bear and Tucker - from my only oops litter (Bronwen)
Cleo and Tosca - from someone else's oops litter (Cleo came to me with one eeper that I tried to save, I adopted them after that)
Kismet - someone else's oops litter and a gift rat (came in a pocket, always wanted a black berk, got that and a rex all in one )
Fayth - took her in off of someone who decided she couldnt' feed her live to her snake.
Beni, Ortiz, Teya, Nissa, Laila, Kara, and Faerdae - literally partially wild/partially domestic rats that I took on as babies when someone found the mom (Rennie, have her too) in their backyard. We rat trained them to their foster home and then to me.
Shadow - rehome I took in, old old happy fat girl.
Portia - remaining sister of rats "removed" from horrid situation where rats were being bred to feed animals in a amusement park...Disgusting conditions.
Bella & Lisbet - 27 month old nekkids that my local HS asked me to take in.
Saffi and Fable - were offered on CL as "2 female rats - pets or feeders, don't care, just want them gone"
They are over 2 themselves. I just got them. 
and Moth, my last petstore rat, lives on her own due to aggression with other rats (I have the vet bills to prove it) and is 29 month old now.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

renay said:


> JESSU said:
> 
> 
> > I think another fish turned on him after he sexually assaulted them.
> ...


I recently started doing time outs with him. If he is trying to get it on with a tank mate non stop he goes in the floating breeder. I got it to put him in doring water changes. One time he started rubbing him self along the hose and got a circle of scales sucked off.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Haha well atleast hes a cute fish even if he does get overly excited.


----------

